# FAO People selling at Maidstone



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Could anyone who's selling or looking at selling any of the following get in touch with me (Probably be best via PM):

BCI/BCC (morphs & common)
Blue Tongued Skinks (Preferable 08/09s)
Uromastyx
Royal (Morphs below £400)
Ackies

Asking on behalf of a few people so will have to check with them whats happening once I get knowledge of whats being sold.

If you could reply with what you're selling & general prices that'd be much appreciated

If you're selling things not specifically on that list and don't mind giving me a PM that'd be appreciated too incase anything else is wanted. Deposits can be paid before the show so you can ensure REAL interest.

Thanks


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

hope u dont mind me being cheeky and adding but will anyone have any normal/wild type leopard geckos, preferably dark type and any tremper and bell albino's?

PM me if you do, we will be going and im after a few


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Mini bump for myself and Mush.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

So no ones selling any of the above?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Have pm'd you both...


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Had replies and all is sorted except for:

Ackies
Blue Tongued Skinks 

So if anyone is selling any of those I'd appreciate a PM


----------



## tishba (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone selling blizzard caramel or butter corns.i also want albino milksnakes


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

i'll be attending the show if anyone wants anything from the shop..


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

May I remind people that Shops and commercial traders are not allowed to trade in livestock either inside or on the grounds of the Expo, this includes the car park. 
We would appreciate that anybody planning to trade without a table do so well away from the Expo (preferably the next county!), as it is illegal and will not only get the Expo closed down, but cause hell for ALL other expo's.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

If animals are paid for BEFORE maidstone and its just a case of coming to collect.. is that still bad?


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Siman said:


> If animals are paid for BEFORE maidstone and its just a case of coming to collect.. is that still bad?


If the animal is being collected from a breeder with a table, that is not a problem. If the animal is being collected from a Trader (pet shop or business) within the show, that is not allowed. Collection within the grounds of the show (car park etc) is not allowed as that can be seen by others as trading.

Please, for the sake of ALL Reptile Breeders Meetings, do not trade or complete transactions where it can be construed as illegal or against show rules.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

HS said:


> If the animal is being collected from a breeder with a table, that is not a problem. If the animal is being collected from a Trader (pet shop or business) within the show, that is not allowed. Collection within the grounds of the show (car park etc) is not allowed as that can be seen by others as trading.
> 
> Please, for the sake of ALL Reptile Breeders Meetings, do not trade or complete transactions where it can be construed as illegal or against show rules.


Just a quick question but doesn't that make it illegal to go to someones house and trade aswell? I'm guessing that just in general it is illegal to sell reptiles in public :/?


----------

